# Noventus® - The CURE for G.A.S.



## nerwin (May 5, 2017)

Brought to you by the Northrup family! The cure for Gear Accusation Syndrome is here!

I thought you'd guys get a kick out of this one, it is actually pretty silly.

I think we all suffer from chromatic aberration....






*Not approved by the FDA. *


----------



## JustJazzie (May 5, 2017)

"Sudden angry blackouts"
Are you telling me those aren't NORMAL?!


----------



## waday (May 5, 2017)

Very funny!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 12, 2017)

Hahahaha "Sudden angry blackouts"


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2017)

My gear's plenty good, it's me that's the issue!


----------

